# Are you pondering what I'm pondering?



## Flareth (May 1, 2009)

This game is easy to explain. Every episode of Pinky and the Brain, this exchange occurs, so I thought it'd be a fun game.

How it plays out:

Poster 1: Are you pondering what I'm pondering?
Poster 2: I think so, but I don't think that will go with your figure.
             Are you pondering what I'm pondering/

And it goes on.

So I start:

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 1, 2009)

(YES PINKY AND THE BRAIN)

I think so, but doesn't that defeat the porpose?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but it's incorrect.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but how can we buy out a whole store with a grocery coupon?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Taliax (May 1, 2009)

(8D Pinky and the Brain)
I think so, but what am I pondering?
Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but how are we going to get Zim to grow a beard?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 1, 2009)

Sorta... So explain to me how we're going to explode Jupiter.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 1, 2009)

Quite. I'll get the thimbtacks and greased pig,you get the Vicodin and bananahammocks.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 1, 2009)

Yes, and it's ridiculose. Laurie doesn't really have a cane so how can we steal it?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 1, 2009)

Yes, we absolutely should eat a fried Magikarp.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (May 1, 2009)

YES! I shall tell you! You are...pondering..ZELDA!


Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 1, 2009)

Yes... But eeeew.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Taliax (May 1, 2009)

Yes, but it's impossible to breathe inside a vacuum. 
Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Turtle (May 1, 2009)

Kind of, why would you want to act like an indian?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Aethelstan (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but I wish I wasn't. -shudder-

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but it's impossible to divide by zero.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 1, 2009)

Yes, but what color should we paint the town?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 1, 2009)

I think so, but what if he wants the mustache?

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 2, 2009)

I think so, but how will we get the ostrich into the footy pajamas?

Is you ponderin' what I be ponderin', yo?

(I like this cause it can't be ruined by postninjas.)


----------



## Flareth (May 2, 2009)

(I know :D)

I think so, but dogs don't have scales.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 2, 2009)

Perhaps, but I think my method of filling the canteen with ketchup is more humane.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, are zebras black with white strips or vice-versa?

 are you pondering what i'm pondering?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 2, 2009)

Yes, I am also wondering what colour tie I should wear to my boss's birthday party.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

no.

are you pondering what im pondering?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 2, 2009)

Maybe ...

Are you pondering what the poster after you is pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, a massive brainache.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 2, 2009)

Yes. THE TABLET'S MINE D<

O hai are joo pondering what I's pondering?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

I... I don't know what you're pondering. I can't say.. O.O;;

Are you pondering what I'm thinking about? :3


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 3, 2009)

No, I'm thinking about what you are thinking about.

Are you pondering what DarkArmour is pondering?


----------



## Flareth (May 3, 2009)

I think so, but he doesn't want to put on the dress.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Dragon (May 3, 2009)

No.

Are you pondering what I'm pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 5, 2009)

Currently. |}
Are you pondering what..Notory's pondering?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 6, 2009)

I was a few moments ago.

Are you pondering what Barrack Obama is pondering?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Not at all.

Are you pondering what a serious Cyndaquil would be pondering?


----------

